# What happened??



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 24, 2005)

The birthday list is gone again .............what happened??


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 24, 2005)

I'll ask Andy about it PT - thanks.


----------



## crewsk (Apr 24, 2005)

PT, I have noticed that it only shows up when someone has a birthday on that day & if it's in their profile.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 24, 2005)

Polished Topaz I LOOOOVE your new avatar!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 25, 2005)

Yep - crewsk is correct - if there are no birthdays there will be no birthday section at the bottom.  When I went to post the question in our administrators section I knew that all along though - I just wanted to make Andy and MJ feel important by me asking the question and them knowing the answer     It's true - I knew the answer all along!!!!!!!!!!!    

I DID I SWEAR  

(geez, no one believes me - - - - - ever)


----------



## MJ (Apr 25, 2005)

PolishedTopaz said:
			
		

> The birthday list is gone again .............what happened??


The Birthday list is there today.


----------



## MJ (Apr 25, 2005)

You can see more Birthdays by looking here


----------

